# Northeastern Univ. Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher*
Northeastern University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/28/2021

*Dispatcher

About Northeastern:*
Founded in 1898, Northeastern is a global research university and the recognized leader in experience-driven lifelong learning. Our world-renowned experiential approach empowers our students, faculty, alumni, and partners to create impact far beyond the confines of discipline, degree, and campus.

Our locationsin Boston; Charlotte, North Carolina; London; Portland, Maine; San Francisco; Seattle; Silicon Valley; Toronto; Vancouver; and the Massachusetts communities of Burlington and Nahantare nodes in our growing global university system. Through this network, we expand opportunities for flexible, student-centered learning and collaborative, solutions-focused research.

Northeastern's comprehensive array of undergraduate and graduate programs in a variety of on-campus and online formatslead to degrees through the doctorate in nine colleges and schools. Among these, we offer more than 195 multi-discipline majors and degrees designed to prepare students for purposeful lives and careers.

The Northeastern University Police Department engages the community through a comprehensive program of police, emergency management, international security, crime prevention, emergency medical, and related public safety services to promote the conditions by which Northeastern University operates as intended throughout the world. The Department operates under the tenants of Procedural Justice and believes in continuous active engagement with members of our community, to prevent crime and increase the quality of life for those we serve.

Click here to see what it means to be a member of the NUPD family.

*About the Opportunity:

Responsibilities:*
Receive emergency and non-emergency telephone calls

Determine the nature, location, and priority of requests and dispatch appropriate resources in accordance with established procedure

Enter, update and retrieve information from a variety of computer systems
Disseminate mass emergency notification alerts when necessary
Monitor radio traffic, security alarms, fire alarms, and video security cameras
Provide referral services and victim resources
Research, collect, analyze, document, and disseminate public safety intelligence.
Undergo initial training and maintain knowledge through continuing education
Other duties as assigned
*Qualifications:*
High School Diploma or GED equivalent

One or more years of related experience
A valid U.S. Driver's License
CJIS certification within six months of hire
APCO certification within six months of hire
Candidates must pass a criminal background check
Candidates may be subject to a drug test, psychological exam, medical exam, as well as a hearing and vision test
Must currently possess, or must achieve within three months; CPR (BLS/HCP) certification
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Ability to multi-task, prioritize, and quickly synthesize information
Ability to remain calm and utilize sound judgement in stressful emergency situations
Excellent verbal and written communication skills
Strong computer skills, ability to learn new software, and ability to type 50 words per minute
Excellent interpersonal skills and ability to work effectively with a wide variety of people
Has a professional phone manner and a service mentality
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information
Former dispatch or law enforcement experience strongly preferred
Call-taking experience preferred
Experience in a higher education setting preferred
*Salary Grade:*
76

*Additional Information:*
The selection process includes a computer-based exam as well as a panel interview. Once initiated, the selection process is expected to take approximately 2 months. If at any point during the selection process a candidate is notified that they are not moving forward, the candidate is encouraged to reapply for a future position. The position will remain open until filled.

Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see _www.northeastern.edu/diversity_.

*To apply, visit https://careers.pageuppeople.com/879/cw/en-us/job/506138*

jeid-848d9acbe6852d469b19424be125f2fe








Northeastern is an Equal Opportunity/ Affirmative Action, Title IX educational institution and employer. Minorities, women, and persons with disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

